# [Wet Thumb Forum]-2g Planted Jar



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

2g "Nano" low-tech

This is a very simple, very low-tech, "nano" 2g planted jar. I used the Eco-Complete substrate and a basic 13W PCF desk lamp and direct morning sunshine (when available!). I have loaded it up with plants and the two guppy and three cherry shrimp inhabitants seem pleased as heck. Probably my most successful tank so far.

More pictures...


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

2g "Nano" low-tech

This is a very simple, very low-tech, "nano" 2g planted jar. I used the Eco-Complete substrate and a basic 13W PCF desk lamp and direct morning sunshine (when available!). I have loaded it up with plants and the two guppy and three cherry shrimp inhabitants seem pleased as heck. Probably my most successful tank so far.

More pictures...


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

That is a very cool little aquatic world you have there. What all do you have growing in there?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Good question!

Off the top of my head: asian ambulia, anacharis, crypt walkeri, java moss, java fern, barclaya longifolia, phylanthus fluitans, duckweed, giant hairgrass, pellia, myriophyllum mattogrossense, water sprite, hornwort, ...

Might be one or two other odds'n'ends in there. Turned out pretty cool I think, but has been a low-maintenance work-in-progress for several months.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Sweet! I have been on the look out for a nice container under 5g with vertical sides like this for a couple of weeks. What was this Jar intended for prior to being a cool tank for you plants?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Got the jar at Target for $15~19. The glass is not perfectly clear, but that's ok for me, works nicely altogether. I saw a very similar jar at Wal-Mart the other day for about $12, I think. The jar was always intended to be a "nano" tank by me. By the stores, it's with the storage jars, kitchen-ware type stuff.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thank you. I didn't even notice the other link on your origional post. I love what you have done with the small tanks and containers. You have inspired me to get started on my office nano setup.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I was worried they wouldn't turn out. I have found out that you just need to be really patient, sometimes algae will come and go a little bit here and there; and some plants will take to the jar, others won't.

So far the guppy pair seems thrilled to be in there. Then again most guppies seem absolutely thrilled to be anywhere... 

The three cherry shrimp are having a field day in there chomping away as well. Also, it's the only tank I have that the Pellia (Monoselenium tenerum) is growing well in.

The open-top with emergent plants seems to work well.


----------

